# my introduction



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Welcome, and Congratulations on the new CTD!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to CruzeTalk and congrats on your new Cruze.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

thanks guys, this looks to be like a very good forum. already looked at faq and some diesel post. so far so good


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats and welcome! I am up to 124K miles in my diesel Cruze and still love every mile!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

im happy to hear that. makes the 25k investment worth it. im hoping I can leave it stock for a bit before I go adding bc coil overs, better rotors/pads, better tires and lighter rims, and put in more speakers


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Welcome, and Congratulation Sounds like a nice car!!! I wish I could have gotten a lighter color interior like yours. Sorry to say you just missed our big get together a couple of weeks ago. That would have been a long drive tho to northern Ohio. Check out the stickys we got lots of good info modding etc.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

thanks for the welcome. I would love to have a big meet and greet like that. maybe some day down the line. I absolutely love the interior vs jet black. but im not a fan of the Champaign silver. when I add rims and a lower ride height to me the color works against the car even if I add some black to he body to help with contrast. its just naturally a old people color


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

also from time to time I make my way to south Carolina so who knows


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

ccasion14:


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Welcome 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Welcome and Congrats!! I know for sure there's a member on here from Ft. Meyers...can't recall who, but he has a blue Crz.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Welcome! I myself got the light cocoa interior. Love it versus a black leather (which I test drove in the summer before I bought mine. It was hot inside!). I had to wait a while for my color combination of cocoa interior and crystal red tint coat for exterior. I'm up to 9900 miles so far with the only issue being the front market light clip broke and was hanging out of the bumper the other night. Haha, got it swapped out under warranty no problem.

Have fun with yours, you'll love it.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Welcome. This forum is great. I spent months on it before pulling the trigger. Lots of great info. If you can't find it, just ask, somebody will know. Enjoy your new CTD!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

im defiantly liking this forum. much nicer then the supra forum and more activity. im flipping through to find a rear sway bar install thread so I can buy a whiteline kit an combine with oil overs.


----------



## Turbos4life (Oct 5, 2014)

Congrats! The diesel was the only way I was gonna ever by a small car! The torque is amazing and cant beat the mileage either!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You guys are Funny.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Yah the diesel seemed to be a great overall package and I'm quite happy, it's not supra in the turns but tossing it into some curves it handles very balanced and steady. Now the efficiency and economy tires like to scream early


----------

